# Police Say Man.... Played Doctor To Deer



## ffemt8978 (Sep 29, 2005)

I couldn't believe this when I read it.



> *Police say the man who led authorities on a three-county chase in a stolen ambulance had his "patient" hooked up to an IV.
> 
> Davidson County, NC -- We have new and bizarre details about the man accused of stealing a Davidson county ambulance and strapping a week-old deer carcass to the gurney.
> 
> Investigators say Leon Hollimon stole the ambulance and led police on a three-county chase this past weekend.*





> *
> They say they don't yet know how he ended up in Lexington.
> 
> He's currently having a mental evaluation at a state hospital in Butner.*



Clicky


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 29, 2005)

That just made my morning.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 29 2005, 06:47 AM
> *    That just made my morning. *


 ditto :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Sep 29 2005, 06:49 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Sep 29 2005, 06:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Sep 29 2005, 06:47 AM
> *   That just made my morning. *


ditto :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

that is bizzare


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 29, 2005)

Poor deer.  And poor Bambulance.  It looked like it was pretty nice before it was crashed.


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Sep 29 2005, 11:21 AM
> * Poor deer.  And poor Bambulance.  It looked like it was pretty nice before it was crashed.   *


 Really was a "Bambilance"

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 29 2005, 10:31 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 29 2005, 10:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Sep 29 2005, 11:21 AM
> * Poor deer. And poor Bambulance. It looked like it was pretty nice before it was crashed.  *


Really was a "Bambilance"

Jon [/b][/quote]
 ROFL, Jon you're on a roll today.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Sep 29 2005, 02:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Sep 29 2005, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL, Jon you're on a roll today.  :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 can it be Kaiser?


----------



## ipscscott (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 29 2005, 01:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 29 2005, 01:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can it be Kaiser?[/b][/quote]
I always thought Bambi went better with sourdough.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 30, 2005)

I've been known to tie a freshly hit deer (in the winter) to my brush guard with quick straps, and take him back home to be butchered... That is if the internal damage isn't too bad. If it is, well, it's like a deer autopsy.  :blink: 

By that I mean, if the deer was hit from head to tail, you'll have bone fragmentation into the tissue and muscle (meat). That's the kind you don't want. But if the deer ran into a vehicle and broke it's neck and is dead... Then it's a viable and edible road kill... As long as it is below 30 degrees, and it's still warm when found.


----------



## ipscscott (Sep 30, 2005)

Yet another article on it



> *...Venable added that the deer had obviously been dead for several days.*



Can't  you just imagine the smell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, doesn't obvious rigor mean you don't have to work them? :blink:


----------

